# What products should you use when using a flat iron



## hazel06 (Oct 16, 2010)

what should i put on my hair before i use a flat iron

to protect my hair from getting damaged


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 16, 2010)

Probably some type of heat protectant.  I have only use the products from V05.  I liked it because it wasn't some heavy serum and it kept my hair nice and shiny.


----------



## emilydoll (Oct 16, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *hazel06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what should i put on my hair before i use a flat iron
> 
> to protect my hair from getting damaged



All I use is my handy dandy tresemme heat tamer spray, it's like 5 bucks or less and it works like a dream. Trust me I've tried many things that cost more, but this is BY FAR the BEST. It will make your hair have this shiny from within look, not artificial. It's the bomb. It really protects. If you want to see what my hair looks like:

 



you can see it's got a real shine to it not artificial. This is because of the shampoo and use and my tresemme heat tamer before I use my iron. Use it on dry hair, comb or brush it through and then use the iron. You will love the stuff. That's all you need!


----------



## emilydoll (Oct 16, 2010)

&lt;--- looks like this and it is perfect, comes out in a very fine mist that covers a lot of area. And the smell is also nice and light, not nauseating like some other things I've used such as beyond the zone turn up the heat spray, which is friggin oily might I add! Tresemme heat spray is NOT oily at all, it has no oils and it is alcohol FREE.


----------



## Shelley (Oct 25, 2010)

I also like the Tresemme heat spray. It's not greasy or sticky.


----------



## LovelyLara (Oct 29, 2010)

i use the heat protectant from Got2b Guardian Angel. it smells wonderful, i wish it were body spray. after using it my hair doesn't smell burnt like it does without using it.


----------



## CharmedImSure (Oct 30, 2010)

Chi Silk Infusion, I used to straighten my hair with my Sedu, and the Chi worked wonderful, didn't make hair oily, actually made my thin/damaged hair FULLER, and I still use it to this day even though I would never touch my hair with a flat iron again (I just use it before blow-drying to prevent damage)


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 31, 2010)

Chi Silk Infusion is amazing stuff and its really made a difference to my hair. I also use Tresemme Heat Protectant when blowdrying/straightening my hair after using Silk Infusion.


----------



## llehsal (Oct 31, 2010)

Tresemme Heat Tamer spray is a dream


----------



## vivianwell (Nov 10, 2010)

some type of heat protectant


----------



## vixie13 (Nov 10, 2010)

I use the Tresemme Heat Tamer spray as well. I think it's a great basic! I've been using it for years!!


----------



## Sunnylee (Nov 18, 2010)

Try thermal styling spray by creative professionals, its great for protection for heat damage.


----------



## hazel06 (Nov 28, 2010)

thanks i got it the tresemme spray  havent tried it yet hope it works

thanks for all the replies


----------



## karv07 (Jun 30, 2011)

[SIZE=11pt]I use Pro Naturals Moroccan Oil Hair Treatment with Heat Protector because it helps strengthen the hair that's prone to breakage, splitting or snapping off, gently smoothes the hair and form a protective mist on surface against heat damage, reduces friction from brushing and helps prevent further damage, leaves hair healthy, shiny and resilient and provides heat protection against electronic hair tools.   You Must use it after the straightening. This product has worked amazing for me, my hair looks great, soft and healthy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I totally recommend it.  [/SIZE]


----------

